# Northrop A-17A



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 6, 2015)

Classic, clean-looking 1930's vintage light bomber. Always liked the A-17...and it wore some interesting warpaint (eg Iraqi markings in Douglas-build mode). Wish we could have a semi-decent 1/48 kit of this type.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2015)

LONE STAR MODELS 1:48 SCALE RESIN LX0355 ..... 

Classics Northrop A-17 Nomad


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 6, 2015)

Such a neat looking bird.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 6, 2015)

Wurger said:


> LONE STAR MODELS 1:48 SCALE RESIN LX0355 .....
> 
> Classics Northrop A-17 Nomad



Hi Wurger,

I'd seen Mike West's kit which is great for the basic A-17. Alas, the DB-8A variants all seem to have retractable undercarriage and some other mods. I still think an injection moulded kit would be worthwhile given the interesting markings - Iraqi, Dutch, South American etc.

Cheers,
B-N


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd love to see an injection molded A-17. The panel lines in that resin kit look like they were done by the guy that that carved the trenches in the old Matchbox kits.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2015)

buffnut453 said:


> Hi Wurger,
> 
> I'd seen Mike West's kit which is great for the basic A-17. Alas, the DB-8A variants all seem to have retractable undercarriage and some other mods. I still think an injection moulded kit would be worthwhile given the interesting markings - Iraqi, Dutch, South American etc.
> 
> ...



I see. I haven't seen any injection kit of the kite of the 1/48 scale. But there is another resin one... Geromy Models - Geromy BV


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2015)

LEMB: 383 - Not airworthy on 10May1940, it was damaged and captured at Ypenburg during May 1940. It was seen on a barge after captured







Lemb: The last DB-8A photo was no doubt taken at the Douglas factory, and depicts most likely 386, considering the camouflage pattern. 386 was testflown 18th sept. 1939, had a crash the 20th. Next test flight was the 11th november, and the plane was transported off the 16th.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2015)

Luftwaffe colours






KK+UU


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 14, 2015)

See? Lots of pretty markings options. Come on model manufacturers! Let's have an affordable 1/48 kit of this bird!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2015)

Gun Camera


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2015)

What is that? Is that a gun? Looks weird...maybe a movie camera?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2015)

Look just above the picture i posted it save "gun camera"......


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2016)

Northrop A-17A (NACA 17801; S/N 36-184) with NACA Nose Blower cowling installed. No. 6 aircraft was formerly assigned to the Air Corps Headquarters, Langley Field, Va. (U.S. Air Force photo)


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 2, 2016)

Y'know, I'm delighted that trial wasn't successful. Imagine the ugly designs that would result from it's implementation? People complain about the long nose of the Corsair. How much longer would it have been with that proboscis shoved on the front?


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 4, 2019)

Aviation photographs of Photographer: Joe Barr Collection :

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

Northrop A-17A 
Northrop A-17A (NACA 17801; S/N 36-184) with NACA Nose Blower cowling installed. No. 6 aircraft was formerly assigned to the Air Corps Headquarters, Langley Field, Va. (U.S. Air Force photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2019)

New to me


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

WWI-WWII Aircraft Airplane Photograph Lot, RCAF Merlin, Northrup A-17 (P1) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

USAF Army Air Force Corp Northrop A-17 Nomad Monoplane Bomber Aircraft Photo #57 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

WWII: NORTHROP (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH AUG 1940 | eBay


WWII: NORTHROP (SECRET). ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. Used condition with slight bend top left.



www.ebay.com





Northrop Nomad Mk I called by RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Northrop 8A-1 De Avion Photo Fournitures Collection B&w Photo | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Northrop 8A-1 De Avion Photo Fournitures Collection B&w Photo sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr





Swedish

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII: NORTHROP (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH AUG 1940 | eBay
> 
> 
> WWII: NORTHROP (SECRET). ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. Used condition with slight bend top left.
> ...



AS441, the only example evaluated in the UK, the type never entered service and no record of trials has survived the war. At the time the aircraft was evaluated in August 1940 the name Nomad was not in use, the type being designated the Northrop A-17-A. The name Nomad was was given by the British Air Commission in 1941, some time after the aircraft was evaluated and rejected for British service.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2022)

Douglas 8A-3P Peruvian Airforce



















Vintage Douglas 8A-3P Peruvian Airforce Airplane Military Aircraft War Photo G | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Douglas 8A-3P Peruvian Airforce Airplane Military Aircraft War Photo G at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Douglas 8A-3P Peruvian Airforce
> 
> View attachment 660960
> 
> ...



Ooooh...shiny!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2022)

Northrop N8 A2 RIGHT FRONT BOMBS INSTALLED 28TH JAN 1938














WWII: NORTHROP W/ RIGHT FRONT BOMBS INSTALLED B&W PHOTOGRAPH 28TH JAN 1938 | eBay


NORTHROP W/ RIGHT FRONT BOMBS INSTALLED. 28TH JAN 1938. B&W PHOTOGRAPH. Condition: USED w/ bend top right, small knick on bottom middle border.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2022)

1938 PRESS PHOTO 17TH ATTACK GROUP HOLDING MANUVERS OVER YOSEMITE PARK 














ORIGINAL 1938 PRESS PHOTO 17TH ATTACK GROUP HOLDING MANUVERS OVER YOSEMITE PARK | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL 1938 PRESS PHOTO 17TH ATTACK GROUP HOLDING MANUVERS OVER YOSEMITE PARK at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

coded 66














Org. Photo: USAAC A-17 Attack Bomber on Airfield!!! | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Frog (Jan 4, 2023)

Northrop A-17 - Army Air Forces Technical Training Command, Chanute Field, TX

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2023)

Nice shots!


----------

